# Duke of Beaufort Dies



## Double_choc_lab (18 August 2017)

Sadly the Duke of Beaufort passed away on Wednesday of this week.  More info here.  A loss to the local and equine community.  RIP. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituaries/2017/08/17/duke-beaufort-obituary/


----------



## Orangehorse (18 August 2017)

I can remember the previous Duke of Beaufort!

I wonder how much interest the new Duke will have in the hunt and the horse trials?  

David Somerset took part and finished second, a long time ago, I think he featured in that book "Give Your Horse A Chance" by a Hungarian, who instructed him.


----------



## Snuffles (19 August 2017)

I have read the new Duke is not as interested as the old Duke !


----------



## Double_choc_lab (21 August 2017)

Snuffles said:



			I have read the new Duke is not as interested as the old Duke !
		
Click to expand...

There are certainly some interesting media articles.  The new Duchess is an environmentalist and campaigner re organic farming, animal cruelty etc etc.  Not quite sure how that will fit.


----------

